# Are the Ducks Already Down South?



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Weekly Waterfowl Report
Arkansas Game and Fish Commission
Keith Stephens (501) 223-6342, e-mail: [email protected]

Weather Forecast:
Wednesday Night: Chance of showers. Low 52
Thursday: Chance of showers. High 68
Thursday Night: Chance of showers. Low 50
Friday: Chance of thunderstorms. High 65
Friday Night: Chance of showers. Low 47
Saturday: Chance of rain. High 63

Waterfowl season opener looks promising, biologists say

LITTLE ROCK - Biologists from the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission have been taking to the skies recently as part of their annual aerial waterfowl survey. Biologists conducted the survey last week to size up the state's waterfowl population for this weekend's opening.

Wetland conditions across the entire state were better than last year. September and October rains kept many farmers out of the fields, AGFC waterfowl program coordinator Andrew James said. "Most farmers were in the fields trying to catch up on the soybean harvest during the surveys. Many duck clubs have already pumped water or caught recent rainfall and many more fields were beginning to be pumped up," James said.

"Many green timber areas were flooded and the trees still hold green leaves. While some birds were observed in flooded timber, they were primarily in flooded agricultural fields and in natural wetlands," James explained.

This survey was conducted at about the same time as last year's survey. The numbers of waterfowl counted on this year's survey were much higher for most species. The statewide total duck count of 532,904 represented a 126% increase from last year's count of 235,744. The count in 2002 was the highest in the past five years with 731,339 ducks. The other three year's totals were 492,539 in 2001, 358,018 in 2000 and 199,925 in 1999.

Total duck numbers are almost 23 percent greater than the November survey five-year average of 411,553 ducks, James said. "The mallard count of 287,482 is 91 percent greater than last year's count of 150,285 and 48 percent larger than the five-year average of 193,662 and nine percent over the 10-year average of 261,939 ducks," he added.

"Considering the fact that this year's mid-continental mallard population is slightly lower than last year and that mallard numbers in Arkansas are about 91 percent greater than last November's survey, mallard migration appears to be well ahead of schedule," James said.

Mallard numbers normally peak in Arkansas during the December aerial surveys. Gadwalls were the second most abundant duck counted on the survey with an estimated count of 128,557, which was much higher than last year's count of 39,561. Snow Goose numbers were 31 percent above last year's count of 159,040. Numbers of white-fronted geese, were up over 270 percent from 2003.

According to James, the Arkansas November 2004 survey results were much higher than the 2003 count, but were still well below the 20 year average of 612,068 total ducks. "Strong early numbers are undoubtedly due to the excellent habitat conditions here in Arkansas. While states to the north of us are observing average numbers of ducks, Louisiana's counts are below average. This leads to the conclusion that many ducks that traditionally continue on to Louisiana have found suitable habitat here and have slowed their southerly migration," he said.

"There are good duck numbers in the state for this time of the year, but we will still need future cold fronts to promote consistent southern movements. Many hunters experienced poor hunting success last winter due to unusually warm weather in the more northerly states of the Mississippi Flyway," James explained. "This year, more normal weather patterns have occurred in these states. Although the current forecast calls for mild weather this Saturday, strong numbers of birds within the state should provide for an above average opener for most hunters," he said.

Elsewhere, Louisiana counted about one million ducks, which was just below last year's 1.3 million ducks reported at the same time. The number was about one million below the previous five-year average. As of their Nov. 4 survey Missouri was reporting 277,508 ducks.

Aerial waterfowl surveys are used to reflect numbers of ducks and geese using regions of Arkansas and the status of migrations and habitat conditions. The surveys add to the long-term information base that biologists use to manage wetlands and establish hunting seasons, James said. "This is a good reminder that our periodic surveys serve as an index to migrations and waterfowl numbers, but do not necessarily reflect the patterns of bird use or hunting prospects. Use these survey results to gain a good general idea about waterfowl numbers and conditions, but pay more attention to near-term reports on weather, habitat and hunting success to guide your specific hunting plans," he stated.

More specific WMA reports are available weekly on the toll-free Waterfowl Hotline at 1-800-440-1477 or locally at 501-223-6478 or on the AGFC website at www.agfc.com. The weekly Waterfowl Report can be sent directly to your email address by sending an email to [email protected]. Just put Waterfowl Report in the subject line.
__________________


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

How many of you think the big push of mallards is still to come? I've heard from several guys in Canada that there's still a lot of birds up there.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I think it is just about to get into full swing, maybe this weekend or next week? I know from reports from friends that a ton of birds are hanging around the northern part of the state.

I have a gut feeling it is going to be a quick push this year, don't blink you may miss it!

my two cents

Bob


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

All I can tell you from Illinois is that if they are south they sure didn't stop here very long. We are experiencing one of the slowest seasons I can remember(42 years of hunting). I still think a major push is in the makings. Last year on the Illinois River Valley we didn't get the "Big Push" until mid December. Sure we had birds and all but not that grand push. Hang on it will happen. I can't explain Arkansas, but Illinois at least in the Central Illinois River Valley is S-- L-- O-- W! ! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: !
Sid


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

When it is 50 degrees here and 40 degrees in Canada, I doubt that they have come through. Just my opinion.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm from southern illinois and the duck hunting has been pretty steady i can't complain.


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

Your post makes me wonder if the ducks didn't shortstop us in Central Illinois and go on south. That could also explain why Arkansas seems to feel optimistic about their start. I still think we haven't seen the "grand push" yet. At least I hope we haven't. I'll be out again tomorrow.
Sid :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Good luck guys, but it don't look like the big waters are going to freeze up anytime soon. oke:


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

The BIG PUSH is yet to come. Arkansas always has birds early. The water situation is a lot better at this time of the year as well as in the past month. The same holds true for Tn. at this time. I hunted Iowa this past weekend and they have yet to osee the big migration as well. There refuge at Riverton which is in the southwestern part of the state had 38,000 birds on it when we were there. I will hunt Arkansas this weekend as well as several of my friends and will give the low down on Monday for you guys! Yes I am sure some will open upp with a great hunt on Saturday morning, the fields that have been holding birds will do well but will slow down tremendously on Sunday and until the next good front comes thru. That is my opinion and I have hunted Arkansas the past 10 years in clubs as well as public.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

My quess is that "a" decent push is yet to come. Whether they stop or fly over will depend on whether we get the same weather that finally pushes them from the North.

"The" big push is already gone. Of all ducks that will flutter wings over ND this year, how many are already south of our border? I'd guess something on the order of 80-90%. Prairie Canada actually had at least some breeding this year. The several years before that, the relatively few birds that bred in Canada did so in the boreal regions, where reproduction isn't as successful.

The last many years, when it was wet here and dry in Canada, by and large we were the "northern flight", and even this year I'll bet we bred a pretty heavy percentage of the ducks that will pass through ND. That's why pressure is such a problem - when you blow them out of their home area, they're gone for good that year and there may not, relatively speaking, be a whole lot behind them.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

From what I've read the guys in Canada are still getting excellent hunting for being this time of year. If there isn't snow covering the fields it makes sense to me they will continue to fill their bellies until they are snowed out. They better, not much here.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

I could not agree more with the post about the big push. People keep talking about it but I agree that most of the ducks are already through.The dakotas are now the major prouction areas if what I read is true as they now raise more ducks then canada.Yes I do think there are still ducks to come but I dont think it will be any sort of a grand passage at all.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I've seen very few new flocks of mallards around. There better be a push coming. I guess early next week will tell, with highs forcasted for near 30 degrees and snow showers. Season ends Tuesday, the last few days of the season may be days to be out in the field all day long with that type of weather.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

weather is real mild here. ice was on everything but the big water for about 3 or 4 days a week ago, now everything is open again. IMO the grand pushes of the old days have more or less been decreased to nice increases in population and thats about it. especially on years like this when it hardly even gets cold. im just hopeing for a good snowfall and a good spring for hatchin eggs.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

well MN duker season is over the 23rd, wow again another year down but still didnt see that many birds. The PUSH will come the weekend after the season is over here, those birds kno when our season is over 

lata, 2d


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Was out today and didnt see much for ducks at all. Was hoping for a good push on the leading edge of this cold weather. Either we were a little early or there just arent the birds still lingering north of us that many suspect.

Of course Arkansas is optimistic about their opener and season. Everyone is telling me they are seeing more ducks than they ever have in the last few years. Seasons have been miserable there lately. The club I hunted that was killing 2000+ ducks per season killed less than 200 last year.


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Arkansas opener not too good. A buddy of mine has 2 feilds leased about an hour south of Stuttgarat. they killed 2 GWT and thats it. The ducks are holding just north up in Missouri. He's got water and rice just no ducks.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

After hunting this past weekend I'd say there's still plenty of mallards to come.


----------



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey guys. I am currently living in Minnesota going to school at St. Johns but am heading back home to NW Iowa for Thanksgiving to try to get in on some end of the year hunts. I made a trip to the cities yesterday and saw quite a few birds. I would have to say that there are quite a few birds left (ducks and canadians) in MN, SD, and probably a little in ND that should be pushed through with the cold snap we have comming our way. I just hope i am in the right spot at the right time! Good luck!!! Has anyone been hunting in the Ruthven area in Iowa? Are there many ducks around, or is it still pretty slow?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You're from Ruthven turning green? Small world, I have a lot of relatives in that area. My uncle owns the gun shop in Mallard. I was actually thinking about making a run down there for pheasants after Thanksgiving. Do you goose hunt around there?


----------



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, actually I havent done any goose hunting this year but I have in the past. The biggest thing is scouting in the Ruthven area (as it is with anywhere I guess). You can have some success on some of the sloughs if you have a boat but I would say that your best bet is finding a field that they are working. Good luck to ya!


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

Hunted Arkansas this past weekend for the opener, we did not fire a shot. We worked a group of 3, 8, and 5 that didnt do it. 8 were gads and 8 were mallards. We were hunting a slough off a small river there in the delta, it was cloudy which I think hurt us to an extent. There were not a ton of nirds in the area. Some friends of mie 4 in their party killed 8 mallards and 2 woodies opening morning in the timber. They went back the next day and shot 2. Some folks did HAMMER them though. Areas that had a lot of water and lot of rice fields had birds so some field hunters did do very well opening day but slacked up the next. I hear that the Northeast part of the state had fair bird numbers. It is too dang warm right now and the BIG PUSH hasnt happened. I will be hunting green timber north of Stuttgart this weekend and plan on attending the Wings over the Prairie and World Duck Calling Championship and the Budweiser Duck Gumbo. I am going with a friend of mine to hunt, they had good success in the timber last weekend on the mallards, 12 limits. I will post up next Monday and update you what happened. I will also update you on the Duck Gumbo Party!! Til then...... :beer: :beer:


----------



## kody (Jun 27, 2003)

I have to laugh at the Fish and Wildlife Services that do the duck counts. It is pretty plain and simple they are talking about paper ducks. It is only good on paper to sell licenses. We get the same line of crap every year from these people. The proof is when we hit the field and see good results. MN is known for giving us a line of bull to sell licenses. Then after the season ends they have a line of excuses for the poor season. Same story every year. By reading the Arkansas report, it looks like they must follow the same "paper duck theory" to sell licenses.


----------



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

all i have to say after today is WOW!!! i saw so many ducks today! I was in the wrong spot at the wrong time this morning and only ended up with 2 nice drake green heads, but WOW! there has definitely been a migration into NW Iowa. I watched flock after flock after flock fall out of the sky this evening onto the local reserve. simply amazing to watch. good luck guys and happy thanksgiving!


----------

